# Post your clues and answers from Gulliver!



## CrankyCupcake

So Gulliver turned up today on my beach for the first time. What luck, he was talking about things from my country, so naturally I knew the answer. 

But I have to say, they got it wrong when they say the durian is our "national fruit". We don't have a national fruit. We just love eating the durian. We import most of our durians from Malaysia, Indonesia and Thailand. 

So if Gulliver mentions "merlion" and "durian", answer "Singapore".

Please post the clues and answers you have gotten right to help others who have not met Gulliver yet.


----------



## Bones

http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/gulliver/

^ what I use for Gulliver.


----------



## LostLegend

If he mentions Taj mahal, its India  Yea, I got an easy one


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Bones said:


> http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/gulliver/
> ^ what I use for Gulliver.



Thank you very much. That is a very helpful list. I didn't know one exists.


----------



## Julie

He talked about wild animals and giraffes, and he was heading to Kenya. I got a tribal mask from him.


----------



## Rooney

Off topic, but your icon reminds me of Ramona Flowers (from Scott Pilgrim Vs. the World) :3


----------



## lea

I just read that you can wake up Gulliver right away by using the megaphone. I have to try that next time!
And my clue was easy - dancing in grass skirts. Hawaii. The prize was a hula doll.


----------



## Mary

Chocolate- Belgium.


----------



## charmed girl

I use the Thonky guide as well. 
The last time he was in my town he mentioned sausages and the answer was Germany. I got a nutcracker doll in the mail a couple of days later.


----------



## Cottenball61

The answer is Singapore for that one, I just had it and got it right


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

Gulliver recently talked to me about spicy soup (forget what it's called, haha) and elephants... He was going to Thailand. I got a tuk-tuk.


----------



## Rendra

Today Gulliver talked about movies & Hollywood. Easy... U.S.A.


----------



## Holla

I once got my own country once and boy it sure is easy to tell when that happens!  

If he ever talks about Maple Syrup and Maple Leaves it's Canada. If it's not already obvious. XD


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

If he talks about tulips and windmills, then he's referring to Holland. Just a quick word of warning, though: in regions such as the UK, it's referred to as the Netherlands, for those who are abysmal at geography like me.


----------



## xXAnimalGamerXx

If Guliver mentions Pasta it's Italy


----------

